
Maps Design: Apple vs. Google vs. Transit - epistemos
https://medium.com/@transitapp/transit-maps-apple-vs-google-vs-us-cb3d7cd2c362#.kqivhwrvb
======
kilotaras
Damn, I wish that app had an ability to write adapters for other cities.

My city provides route and GPS locations but UI is abyssmal.

~~~
ant6n
The problem is always whether there is a gtfs feed available. Once that
exists, the city will eventually be added in all the transit apps.

------
ant6n
Maybe the title should say 'Transit Maps Design: Apple vs. Google vs. Transit
App' to make it clear who the third one is, and that it's about transit maps.

------
puddintane
Interesting I take the transit often and use Google Maps, I will need to test
out Transit to see how it compares. Thank you

